# AG Barr Lemonade - SOS!



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey all,

The two places where I can normally find the brand of lemonade I like, A.G. Barr Lemonade, are both out of stock and have been for months!

I had a stash which has now run out, down to my last 3 cans.

I can normally find it either at Ikogora on Mesogi Road, or UK Foods in Chloraka (they checked their other branches for me too).

In can form it looks like this:










In bottles:










Anyone seen it around? I'm desperate!

Zach


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I hope you dont drink the diet version. Apart from the fact that it ihas been proven that diet drinks actually add weight, even worse is the fact that the sweetener used is usually Aspartame which is carcinogenic.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Nope, don't like the diet version, but couldn't find a picture of the non diet. The bottle looks the same without the word "diet" on it.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If the usual shops that sell it are out of stock it probably means that the main supplier has not brought any in lately.
There is only one big importer who all the shops use and if you cannot get somethign that is usually availalble the cahnces are you won t get it until another shipment comes in. 
We fidn this is the same with certain things we like and if we cannot find it in the usual place we generally cant find it anywhere. Sometimes for months.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

That really sucks. All the other brands of Lemonade for sale, such as Freeway, Kean, etc all have a really weird almost "diety" taste to them. AG Barr is the only one I like. 

Had a look on Amazon at how much it would be to buy a case of 24 cans, £10.00 which didn't seem bad, until it added £60.00 for shipping!


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

I wonder if you can get R Whites over here ?

Stay with the video to see Frankie Howard . 

Check out this video on YouTube:


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Wow.....that video reeks of eightiesness.......

I hope the Lemonade isn't that bad!


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

madcow said:


> I wonder if you can get R Whites over here ?


R Whites is available in Paps!

PS I'm *NOT* a secret lemonade drinker!


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I picked up some R Whites today in Paps - its okay but not as good as the AG Barr for my taste-buds.

Down to my final can of Barr now. Le cry!


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Zach Barr is a Scottish company, famous for its IrnBru now if you were to drink that you would have the strength of girders!!!!!!!!!!!
P.S I agree with Veronica sweetners is bad news, my son wont drink anything with sweetners in it.
Happy lemonade hunting Zach

Cheers


----------



## jarnot (Jan 4, 2010)

We use Lhukcy to bring over any goods bought in UK. Charges around €10 for a case of wine. Usually we get free delivery to depot in Hemel Hempstead.
This is a great service and reasonably priced. Check our website LHUKCY


----------



## jarnot (Jan 4, 2010)

Sorry. Typing error, change our to out.


----------

